
Mozilla plans Firefox fix for same malware vulnerability that bit Tor [updated] - based2
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/09/mozilla-checks-if-firefox-is-affected-by-same-malware-vulnerability-as-tor/
======
justcommenting
see also
[http://seclists.org/dailydave/2016/q3/51](http://seclists.org/dailydave/2016/q3/51)

